# Strap/Bracelet Help



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

I need your help please! I am looking for a strap or bracelet that would suit this watch (1969 Seiko 5126-6010). I have tried a couple I've got and they look carp, what do you have going spare that would suit it that I could buy from you? Or do you know just the type I need and the website I could get it from?

I've tried a nato btw and the spring bars seem too close to the case so it didn't work out, although of course that may be my ineptitude at fitting them. Do you think a blue leather would suit it, or something really bold like an orange? Lug width is 19mm which makes it a bit more awkward.

I've put a WTB ad up in the sales forum too as I don't want to inadvertently break any forum rules.





































Thanks for looking and considering what I could do with, and of course thanks to Roy as always for an excellent forum!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

one of mine is 19mm 'ish, i bought a 20 mm milanese mesh (like the one in your pics) and lightly filed down the outer edges of the tubes through which the spring bars fit.

so only about 1/2 mm each side - just do it bit by bit - a few wipes one side then the other - check the fit - repeat, etc. worked for me.

remember to remove any burring as this may scratch the inside of the lugs.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

I'll keep that one in mind thanks Rotundus. I'm probably after something a bit different to what it already has though, but as you can probably tell I'm really at 6's and 7's with this one.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

This is the one I refer to in the pm. Yours if you want it. As I said end links already rubbed down to nearly 19mm.

Have given up trying to upload to PB today, it does not seem to want to play.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> This is the one I refer to in the pm. Yours if you want it. As I said end links already rubbed down to nearly 19mm.
> 
> Have given up trying to upload to PB today, it does not seem to want to play.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


 Thanks matey, replied to your pm and then realised I'd not replied here, oops!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

No worries mate, only came back to the thread as PB up the spout.

Des.


----------

